# cel phones in Spain



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,
I am moving to Spain next week and I want to know the best way to transition from a US phone carrier(AT&T) to a spanish/european carrier. Is there a card I can purchase here that I can use abroad for a short while and then sign up with an international carrier?
My partner and I both have 3G phones and I hope they will work in Europe. Is there a carrier that you recomend in Spain?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Are your phones "unlocked"? 

I've been using Movistar for a month now and love them. I had very bad luck with Vodafone.


----------



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

halydia said:


> Are your phones "unlocked"?
> 
> I've been using Movistar for a month now and love them. I had very bad luck with Vodafone.



No not yet but we plan to get them unlocked this weekend, before we go.
I look into "Movistar"…Do you think I should end my contract with Att and then just be without a phone for a couple of days when we arrive until we get connected with Movistar?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chicalteana said:


> No not yet but we plan to get them unlocked this weekend, before we go.
> I look into "Movistar"…Do you think I should end my contract with Att and then just be without a phone for a couple of days when we arrive until we get connected with Movistar?


I used movistar for 8 years & recently changed to a vodafone sub-contractor

realistically it will actually depend where you live - actual coverage can vary dramatically from one town or even street to the next - although it is improving


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chicalteana said:


> No not yet but we plan to get them unlocked this weekend, before we go.
> I look into "Movistar"…Do you think I should end my contract with Att and then just be without a phone for a couple of days when we arrive until we get connected with Movistar?


When I moved here I used Vodaphone passport as I was ending the contract. Its supposed to be a way of using a phone abroad cheaply.

None of the carriers in the UK recognise their sister companies in Spain. For instance if you had a Vodaphone UK account with a vodaphone phone, unless your phone is completely unlocked it wont work with a vodaphone Spain SIM.

Tariffs here seem to be really complicated. I have recently taken an account with masmovil for my iphone. People have made good comments about them, but I cant comment yet as my SIM has not arrived due to a courier problem. They use the Orange system I believe

I used Vodaphone here for 5 years before and they were fine. There are a number of carriers such as Yoigo.


----------



## Steve Higgins (Dec 1, 2011)

I had the iPhone when I moved here and had it unlocked and then ANY SIM card will work with it. I suggest you find your nearest "English" phone shop and get them to sort you out.

Having written this, I am betting you are either already here or on the way, so you won't need my advice..oh well, at least I tried lol


----------



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I used movistar for 8 years & recently changed to a vodafone sub-contractor
> 
> realistically it will actually depend where you live - actual coverage can vary dramatically from one town or even street to the next - although it is improving


Thanks everyone for all the info,
K


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

*free calls and yext on iphone and android mobiles*

Download free from iTunes VIBER and you can call any mobile with this app free anywhere in the world
CATCH must have wi fi or 3g 
You can text and call as long as you want
To set up download,install search contacts
And start ring friends and family


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi first things first ask stand t to give you the unlock code for your phones if they are iPhones or android phones download cider it's free and you can call all your friends and family free anywhere in the world
Then when you arrive in Spain depending where you live town campo etc etc ask your new friends if it's possible to check their company works where you live by looking at what signel you recieve at home 
I have vodapfone as no other operator works where I live campo and even then depending on signel it's hard to contact me sometimes orange for a small refundable deposit will lend you a mobile to check coverage 
To use viber you must have 3g or wi fi coverage I don't so when I go to town 3g area I ring my family for free hope this helps tony


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tonyinspain said:


> if they are iPhones or android phones download *cider* it's free


Cydia


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry Stravinsky it's viber my apologies I write this on my iPhone apologies again


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tonyinspain said:


> Sorry Stravinsky it's viber my apologies I write this on my iPhone apologies again


No I meant you typed Cider and the app is Cydia .. the one that gives you free apps.
There are SIP phone apps that allow you to (in conjunction with a SIP account) phone when near a valid Internet connection. To other SIP members it is completely free.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Stravinsky cydia is used in conjuction with a jailbroken iPhone viber you don't sign up for anything no adverts or crap attached to it just download and use it even checks your contacts for iPhone users automatically my son in the uk told me about it and I've started using it to save money


----------

